# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  25.09.-mozete li pomoci?

## ivakika

treba nam jos rucica koje bi nam pomogle odrzati cijelu akciju u subotu.
naime treba slagati robu, paziti uz stalke za robu da sta ne ispadne, pakirati u vrecice isl. sve u svemu, jako teski i zahtjevni poslovi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8) 

ako mozete pomoci u nekom periodu od 9-14 sati, napisite, ali svakako naznacite od kada do kada mozete biti tamo

hvala!!

----------


## mrvica

Želim samo pohvaliti vašu akciju. Super ideja, neki se riješe onog što im ne treba, a drugi to dobe ipak jeftinije nego u dućanu. Jako mi je zao da neću moći biti tamo i upoznati vas. Želim vam puno uspjeha!  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

dobro cure i to je sve-nitko se drugi nije cak ni javio!!
a gdje su sve one koje uvijek kukaju kako nedostaje akcija??  :Embarassed:  
da, stvarno sam ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad:   i to jako, makar je to uvijek tako

----------


## Vrijeska

Evo mene.

Nadam se da nije kasno za prijavu!

I žao mi je  što se nisam ranije pridružila... 


Što , kada, kako?

Za sada sam slobodna cijelo jutro.

----------


## ivakika

Vrijeska, mozes li doci u Tvornicu u 8 sati?

mogu li te staviti recimo do 11?

----------


## Vrijeska

Može.

Kome da se javim po dolasku?

Je l moram obući Rodinu majicu, zar ne?

----------


## Mamita

naravno   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

Rodinu majicu obuci ako je imas, ali nemojte se prepasti cure, Rodina majica nije uvjet  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

javi se meni, ako me nadjes i skuzis :D , a ako ne javi se prvoj curi koju prepoznas  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

Primljeno na znanje.

----------


## pcelica

Ako nije prekasno i ja mogu pomoći. Ne predugo, ali koji sat se uspijem izvući. Javi ako treba.

----------


## pcelica

Zaboravila sam napisati da bi mi najviše odgovaralo od 11-14.

----------


## zrinka

ivakika, javit ce se kad bude trebalo kritizirat   :Razz:

----------


## ivakika

e Zrinka to uopce ne sumnjam  :Laughing:  

 Pcelice-stavljam te onda do 11-14-super puno ces nam pomoci-kad dodjes u jedanaest, samo trazi mene  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Podizem... ajde cure... nemrem belivet da bas niko nema vremena tj. volje

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ako dođem pomoći, da li to znači da ne smijem šopirati?   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## Ines

ne- to znaci da moras shopirat.  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Upravo obrnuto - bit ćeš među prvima u redu, a stvarno ima fenomenalnih stvari!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Onda može.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## vesna72

Kad dolaziš?

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo se i ja javljam. Slobodna od jutra.

I nemam Rodinu majicu.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nemam ni ja majicu.   :Grin:  

Bubonja i ja bi došle odmah ujutro, pa do kad izdržimo.   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## pcelica

Ivakika, jeli ti to ime?

----------


## davorka

Ne, to joj je nick, a ime joj je Iva.  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

vrijeska...teddy.. pcelica.. buba.. ma SUPER STE... puno vam hvala u ime svih onih kojima je pomoc u subotu potrebna... 

ja cu se pojest ziva sto ne mogu doci... :/

----------


## ankika

i meni je posebno drago kad nam se cure s foruma pridruze u nasim akcijama   :Heart:  

Pcelice, Ivakiku ces lako prepoznati to je jedna zgodna plava teta    :Smile:    ne mozes fulat

----------


## apricot

A za determiniranje Ankike... sjetite se avatara - isto ne možete fulat`!

----------


## pcelica

Znači, prepoznavanje po klincima. Cure vidimo se u subotu!

----------


## Mukica

> A za determiniranje Ankike... sjetite se avatara - isto ne možete fulat`!


sto bi se i za tebe moglo rec   :Laughing:   8) 
orka je ista ti

----------


## apricot

Mukicaaaaaa, imaš piće! Bezalkoholno!   :Love:   :Kiss:  
Sad idem pronjuškati sve postove u kojima cure pišu kako je Prka lijepa, slatka, prekrasna...  8)   :Wink:   :Saint:  
Dosta chatanja!

----------


## Oriana

apricot, daj da se konačno nađemo i da vam dam te vješalice
baš mi je žao da mi ostanu u ormaru i zauzimaju mjesta bez veze a vama trebaju 
MM je danas otišo na servis s autom, javit ću ti sms-om (jer ti ja ne čujem dobro i prva komunikacija je opasna preko telefona   :Grin:  ), ako ti naravno možeš - da ujutro on donese na okretište u Dubravu?? 
Ili se netko javlja za Draškovićevu oko 9???

----------


## apricot

Oriana, meni je jednostavnije predveče se dovesti s Orkom negdje do vas, nego ujutro ići na okretište jer mi na posao idemo obilaznicom. Može tako?

----------


## Oriana

apricot, ako te nije strah Lukine i Josipove boleštine dođi na kavu   :Smile:  
Ako te je strah, nema frke, ja to razumijem jer se i ja bojim da mi klinci ne pokupe (a pokupili su  :/ ). Onda ćemo se naći negdje tu u blizini

----------

Bok cure.Ja sam se tek danas registriralaine poznam vas.Ja ću doći na rasprodaju ,ali sa bebom jer ga nema tko čuvati.Unatoć tome voljna sam pomoći ako ikako mogu samo recite.  :Saint:

----------

Bok opet ja.Nadam se da nisam dosadna.Baš sam razgovarala sa suprugom o vama pa mi kaže da je voljan pomoći ako što treba.Nadam se da nije kasno za pomoć.  :Saint:

----------


## ivakika

wow, super cure, hvala na pomoci, mislim da nas sada ima dosta, sve skupa 25 volontera, pa da ne pretjerujemo  :Laughing:  
sve nove cure, dodjite, javite se, ako vidite da smo u frci-mozda vas i zaposlimo na licu mjesta  :Laughing:  

Teddy i bubaSanja-vidimo se u 8, a Pcelica u 11

Sandrab- hvala na ponudi, ali mislim da nas se dosta skupilo, pa ti dodji sa bebicom i muzem, bit ce jako zgodnih stvari

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy i bubaSanja-vidimo se u 8


Može!   :Wink:

----------

